# Alphacool Eisbaer Pro + welche Lüfter?



## Error_500 (2. November 2021)

Hallo liebe Community!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer AiO-Wasserkühlung mit ordentlich Leistung und bin auf die Alphacool Eisbaer Pro mit 360mm Radiator gestoßen. Da ich aber nicht nur eine sehr gute Kühlung haben will, sondern auch eine angenehme Lautstärke, würde ich gerne von vornherein die Radiatorlüfter wechseln. Die von Alphacool sollen ja einen ziemlichen Lärm machen. Was würdet ihr da empfehlen? Am Ende sollte eine Wakü-Lösung rauskommen, die leise ist, aber trotzdem mit ordentlich Abwärme zurecht kommt xD

Die Lüfter sollen übrigens kein RGB haben, wird mir irgendwann zu viel des Guten. Wenn ihr meint, dass ich mein Ziel besser mit ner anderen AiO erreiche, so bin ich für Vorschläge gerne offen.

Ich danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Finallin (2. November 2021)

Error_500 schrieb:


> Am Ende sollte eine Wakü-Lösung rauskommen, die leise ist, aber trotzdem mit ordentlich Abwärme zurecht kommt xD



Dann bau dir eine Custom- WaKü, ansonsten wirst Du Kompromisse machen müssen, was eins der beiden Kriterien angeht. Die Pumpen der AIOs sind in 90% das Problem mit der Lautstärke, nicht die Lüfter.


----------



## Error_500 (2. November 2021)

Finallin schrieb:


> Dann bau dir eine Custom- WaKü, ansonsten wirst Du Kompromisse machen müssen, was eins der beiden Kriterien angeht. Die Pumpen der AIOs sind in 90% das Problem mit der Lautstärke, nicht die Lüfter.


Bin leider neu im WaKü Segment und traue mich da ehrlicherweise noch nicht ran. AiO muss in der Hinsicht erstmal reichen. Wie würdest du eine AiO denn auslegen, um ein bestmöglichen Kompromiss zu erzielen?


----------



## Lexx (2. November 2021)

> Alphacool Eisbaer Pro + welche Lüfter​


Wie oft noch?

Gibt genug Threads, die genau diese Kombi abhandeln.
Und auch, was Finallin schon erwähnt hat.



> Bin leider neu im WaKü Segment und traue mich da ehrlicherweise noch nicht ran.


Dann heissts lesen, lesen, lesen, grübeln,  als ersten die paar gepinnten 
Wasserkühlungs-Threads, probieren was das Budget hergibt, lernen, lernen, 
ausprobieren, lernen, denken, ... Rückschläge in Kauf nehmen...

Und das alles mit Leidenschaft, Ausdauer und GELD.

Im Notfall: Bei simpler Luftkühlung bleiben.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (2. November 2021)

Die mitgelieferten Lüfter sind die Aurora Rise und die sind sehr gut.









						Alphacool Rise Aurora 120 mm ARGB Lüfter - Handfeste Überraschung mit extrem viel Durchsatz bei akustischer Zurückhaltung | Seite 7 | igor´sLAB
					

Mit Straßenpreisen ab ca. 16 Euro positioniert Alphacool den nagelneuen Rise Aurora 120 mm als Mittelklasse-Lüfter für Gehäuse und vor allem Radiatoren. Ohne es vorab spoilern zu wollen: der Lüfter…




					www.igorslab.de
				




Wenn Du kein RGB möchtest, dann deaktivier es doch einfach…. Meines Erachtens gibt es überhaupt keinen Grund, die Lüfter auf der Eisbär Pro zu wechseln.


----------



## Error_500 (2. November 2021)

grumpy-old-man schrieb:


> Die mitgelieferten Lüfter sind die Aurora Rise und die sind sehr gut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann wahr ich in da wohl einfach falsch informiert. Ich hatte was anderes im Hinterkopf, aber dann bleiben die Lüfter drauf! Umso besser (und günstiger) für mich 
 Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## IICARUS (2. November 2021)

Würde ich auch jedenfalls austesten, denn Lüfter sind meist nur mit hohen Drehzahlen lauter und du hast ja noch die Grafikkarte mit verbaut, die am Ende wahrscheinlich eher raus zu hören ist.


----------

